# Battier signs deal w/ Chinese shoe maker



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

And its not even Li Ning:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=afp-basketnbachnsponsor&prov=afp&type=lgns



> BEIJING (AFP) - Newly acquired Houston Rocket forward Shane Battier, a teammate of All-Star center Yao Ming, has signed a deal to wear a Chinese basketball shoe during the upcoming NBA season, reports said.
> 
> Battier arrived in Beijing on Thursday and immediately headed to an event at which he was introduced as the first NBA player to wear Peak shoes, state television reported.
> 
> The shoe is made by the Peak Group, a sports apparel manufacturer based in southeast China's Fujian province.


Just hope his shoes won't fall apart while playing this season.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Are they like gonna be Addias, Nike, Rebok, Pumas' what? I read he has to wear them every game? I hope they look 'good', I didn't like the Tmac 5, the previous Tmac's were really nice. I have to give Starbury some credit, his shoes look pretty nice in white, I've only seen white.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Good for Battier to get some fans from China. Battier is a smart Business man. I think he his trying to get himself into the All-Star game in Vegas. I think Battier loves Vegas. He is going to be on E!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

As soon as I saw this I thought the Chinese population would vote him into the All-Star game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a request for our Chinese fans. What is the brand "Peak"? Can any of you give us some sort of review of the Company? If we can have the pictures going that would be great. Thank you.


----------



## yao (Dec 18, 2005)

it's not a famous company in China:
http://www.chinapeak.com/english/index.html



Dean the Master said:


> I have a request for our Chinese fans. What is the brand "Peak"? Can any of you give us some sort of review of the Company? If we can have the pictures going that would be great. Thank you.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

wow, their shoes look ultra ugly, hope he's just endorsing them and not actually wearing them in games... hopefully they'll bring out some decent ones for battier


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> wow, their shoes look ultra ugly, hope he's just endorsing them and not actually wearing them in games... hopefully they'll bring out some decent ones for battier


Agreed. Best wishes to him :angel: No more injury plz :gopray:

Anyway, PEAK payed him more than 4 million dollars for this endorsement, the contract is 3 years.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

yao said:


> it's not a famous company in China:
> http://www.chinapeak.com/english/index.html


hello, Yao, isn't ur biggest enemy in China--Liu Yudong--just wearing Peak? :wink:

Talking about fame, PEAK is actually very famous in China, only second to LiNing, I guess.(Maybe ANTA is second) But I have never bought any stuffs of it so I don't know how the quality of their products is like.


----------



## single-9 (May 10, 2005)

PEAK is big company in china, but this dose not mean their shoes are popular with basketball fans. Actually, i've never seen anybody wearing PEAK except on TV ads. 

i kinda hope battier would sign to Li-Ning just like Shaq...


----------

